# Another one



## Tclem (May 18, 2015)

i may have to give away the 5000 wood blanks I have. This blank making is kinda fun. My fourth or fifth pen

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2015)

That is really cool! Is that one of the blanks you poured? Tony


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2015)

Tony said:


> That is really cool! Is that one of the blanks you poured? Tony


Yes. Here is another one I poured

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2015)

That blue is stunning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2015)

Really like your blank color schemes , but you would be plumb loco to give up your wood


----------



## Tclem (May 19, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Really like your blank color schemes , but you would be plumb loco to give up your wood


Lol I ain't given it up. Lol


----------



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2015)

They look great from here.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2015)

Congrats on your casting progress. All PR?
Cool looking blanks and pens.


----------



## Tclem (May 21, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Congrats on your casting progress. All PR?
> Cool looking blanks and pens.


Thanks. Yes. All PR


----------



## ssgmeader (May 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yes. Here is another one I poured
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one it looks almost like dark antler. Oh and if your just going give blanks away feel free.


----------

